# 1998 Maxima MAF replacement



## max98 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have received a recurring 0102 ECM code (obtained directly from ECM by flashing MIL, not scan tool) indicating a faulty MAF. The symptoms are in agreement - stumbling, occaisional stalls, lack of power. Replaced air filter and cleaned MAF wire with "MAF Cleaner" spray to no avail. Dealerships have indicated that some sort of ECM reflash might be needed and also a 'relearn'. But I have gotten conflicting stories on this. Can anyone tell me 1) if an ECM update would be upon replacing an ECM in a 1998 Maxima, and 2) how to perform the relearn procedure. I have a service manual for the vehicle.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

max98 said:


> I have received a recurring 0102 ECM code (obtained directly from ECM by flashing MIL, not scan tool) indicating a faulty MAF. The symptoms are in agreement - stumbling, occaisional stalls, lack of power. Replaced air filter and cleaned MAF wire with "MAF Cleaner" spray to no avail. Dealerships have indicated that some sort of ECM reflash might be needed and also a 'relearn'. But I have gotten conflicting stories on this. Can anyone tell me 1) if an ECM update would be upon replacing an ECM in a 1998 Maxima, and 2) how to perform the relearn procedure. I have a service manual for the vehicle.


OBD-II Trouble Code: P0102 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Low Input

1) Possibly. Might be that the original firmware for the vehicle was a bit too touchy. If there's an update out there, you might be legally entitled to that update...MIGHT be that is. Doubt it since it's a '98, you're probably not the 1st owner, car probably has more than the 80,000 federal emissions warranty, and so on...

2) Idle relearn - unless there's some tricks out there, as far as I know, you have to have the Nissan Consult to do it. I've never had to do the idle relearn procedure, and I've had my crap torn totally apart and put back together. It ran stupid for a day, then got its own act back together and I was fine without the idle relearn.


----------

